# 1, 7, and 45 notifications to get rid of



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

The 1, 7 and 45 respectively Settings Cydia and Mail
The red solid circle with white numbers inside.

Is there anyway I could get rid of these notifications in settings ?

If so, what do I click to get rid of them ?

Please see attachment.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=118531&stc=1&d=1352659903

Thanks.


----------

